# Padraig Harrington



## mikeos (Nov 2, 2006)

I've noticed that we have no Irish golf pro's on the list so let me correct that straight away by adding my favourite golfer and a really nice guy, Mr Padraig Harrington.

Just won the European Order of Merit and isnow Europe No #1, I've said enough but for next year I predict he will win a Major!!


----------



## Police (Oct 26, 2006)

Yes indeed padraig is one of my favorite golfers never mind 1 mayjor i say 2 or 3


----------

